# anyone use mud flaps?



## emilford (Nov 14, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone could post some pics of their car with the BMW mud flaps attached. I'm looking to add a set to my car to protect the sides from whatever the wheels kick up, but I'd like to get an idea of how it looks first. I've seen some cars with goofy looking mud flaps and that's what I'd like avoid.

Thanks.


----------



## KC Ron Carter (Nov 19, 2003)

*Both my e21 and e30 for lots of years, just front*

I never put them on the e24.

You may notice I like two door grey BMWs.










Maybe Santa will bring me set for my tow mule?



















Later


----------



## emilford (Nov 14, 2003)

> To be honest though, I think they look worse in these pictures than in person. The only time I think they are ugly and cheap looking is when I stare at them trying to figure out whether they are ugly and cheap looking.


So did you decide to keep the flaps on? I don't much like the way they look, but then again, they do protect the car. I'll see if I can find someone locally who has them installed so I can seem them in person. Thanks.


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

I had front and rear mudflaps on my wife's 99 328i for a few months. How bad could they be, since they were factory parts?

The fit was pretty good, except they really did look pretty ghetto. I'm convinced that mudflaps are for people who are too lazy to wash their cars on a regular basis.

The worst part about them is when I finally took them off, they each had about 5 lbs. of DIRT stored in them. The flaps are actually more of a "pocket" in construction...perfect for STORING dirt (no, you can't get it out unless you take them off).

Needless to say, when I took them off, they went in the dumpster.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Oh yeah, the rears collect a lot of dirt. I've enlarged the holes which helps a bit. I've debated taking them off since they really don't help with wide, high-performance rubber in really wet conditions anyhow, but it adds to the anti-cop factor of my car.


----------



## emilford (Nov 14, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Oh yeah, the rears collect a lot of dirt. I've enlarged the holes which helps a bit. I've debated taking them off since they really don't help with wide, high-performance rubber in really wet conditions anyhow, but it adds to the anti-cop factor of my car.


Okay, scratch the mud flap idea. They just don't seem to be the route I'd like to take. Plus, I'll certainly wash my car regularly...once the weather warms up a bit. Thanks.


----------

